# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  HP innove dans larchitecture de stockage avec HP StorageWorks P4000 G2 et HP StorageWorks P2000 G3 MSA

## Mejdi20

*HP innove dans larchitecture de stockage avec HP StorageWorks P4000 G2 et HP StorageWorks P2000 G3 MSA, deux nouvelles baies performantes et volutives*

ISSY-LES-MOULINEAUX, France, 4 Mars 2010  Avec ses nouvelles baies HP StorageWorks P2000 G3 Modular Smart Array (MSA) et HP StorageWorks P4000 G2 (technologie LeftHand), HP lance deux nouvelles solutions SAN convergentes, performantes et volutives. Ces deux solutions apportent plusieurs innovations qui permettent de rpondre, de manire efficace, aux besoins des utilisateurs.

*La baie HP StorageWorks P4000 G2 SAN, une solution idale contre les pertes de donnes et les interruptions*

Avec la technologie LeftHand et le HP StorageWorks P4000 G2 SAN, les entreprises peuvent bnficier dun espace de stockage hautement disponible, quil sagisse denvironnements physiques ou virtualiss, grce  une architecture unique de rseau de nuds de stockage redondants.

En pratique, chaque minute d'interruption d'activit peut coter des milliers d'euros de perte  lentreprise. Pour viter toute interruption, le HP StorageWorks P4000 G2 SAN permet une redondance des quipements avec des fonctionnalits innovantes de Network-RAID.

La baie HP StorageWorks P4000 G2 SAN ajoute de nombreux avantages aux utilisateurs, parmi lesquels :

        des capacits dutilisation 50% suprieures par rapport aux prcdentes solutions P4000 SAN avec lintgration de Network-RAID de niveau 5 et 6 qui permet daugmenter le taux dutilisation de lespace disque.

        L'analyse continue de configuration,  permet de grer et de comparer l'environnement SAN avec la rfrence des meilleures pratiques Si l'environnement SAN a besoin d'un rglage plus affin, la solution envoie un message d'alerte

        une meilleure intgration entre la prise de copies instantanes (snapshots) et les applications qui permettent davoir un point prcis et synchronis avec les applications pour une meilleure rcupration des donnes. Ces fonctions peuvent tre automatises.

*
La baie HP StorageWorks P2000 G3 MSA au cur des dispositifs de stockage des PME-PMI*

Afin de permettre aux PME-PMI de faire face  de rapides augmentations dactivits et ce, de manire efficace, facile  administrer et conomique, la baie HP StorageWorks P2000 G3 MSA apporte aux utilisateurs des performances accrues des applications  travers la technolgie contrleur FC 8Gb. Cette nouvelle fonctionnalit offre un transfert de donnes deux fois plus rapide que sur les prcdents modles. En outre, elle propose une meilleure gestion des donnes et une flexibilit accrue avec la possibilit d'utiliser un contrleur FC/iSCSI Combo combinant deux ports FC 8Gb et deux ports iSCSI 1Gb. La protection des donnes est renforce avec  Remote Snap , une nouvelle  capacit de rplication qui a t dveloppe dans cette nouvelle solution.

La baie HP StorageWorks P2000 G3 MSA garantit la prennit des investissements des clients dHP en leur permettant, sils disposent de modles HP MSA2000 G1 ou G2 avec des contrleurs FC, SAS ou iSCSI, de mettre  jour leurs systmes en remplaant simplement le ou les contrleurs. Par ailleurs, les utilisateurs peuvent galement trs facilement transfrer leurs donnes depuis leurs anciennes solutions  Modular Smart Array  vers la nouvelle par le biais dune procdure de   data in place  qui leur permet de migrer leurs donnes en toute scurit.



A propos de HP :

HP cre de nouvelles solutions pour que la technologie soit au service des professionnels et du grand public. Leader technologique mondial, HP propose une offre allant de l'impression, des systmes personnels aux logiciels, et en passant par les services et infrastructure informatique. Pour plus d'information sur HP (NYSE:HPQ), veuillez cliquer sur ce lien : http://www.hp.com/

----------

